# Vietnam, Some Beautiful Photos



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2015)

More here.


In the summer of 2013, French photographer Réhahn set off on a journey of exploration, armed with a camera and the intention to document Vietnam’s diverse cultural landscape. His motivation was to show the world that there was more to Vietnam than war. He later published a selection of the best photographs from his trip in the book, Vietnam, Mosaic of Contrasts.Two years later, Réhahn is still exploring Vietnam’s far-flung corners, captivated by the unparalleled landscapes and the intimate relationship the people of Vietnam have with their environment. This is a selection of Rehahn’s latest landscape photography, taken from Volume II, Vietnam, Mosaic of Contrasts. Images that capture Vietnam’s diversity – from North to South.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 7, 2015)

I know it's a beautiful country.  I wish we could take a few days to just hop over to Viet Nam and Cambodia from here, but it's not just a cheap flight and it would mess up our Thailand visas making them multiple entries.


----------



## oldman (Dec 8, 2015)

I spent 14 months in Vietnam and Cambodia. No desire to go back. I do have a few friends that did go back just for a visit and they had some very different pictures from what I had remembered when I was there. Vietnam's jungles and swamps are a very scary place.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Gorgeous pics SB. I love the terraced plots.


----------

